# Brussel Sprouts?



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Just wondering if brussel sprouts is a "no no" for anyone. I love them and they never gave me a problem, but I had some last night, and I have wicked pain today.Rose


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Hi Rose,I have been diagnosed recently with IBS-D. My very worst attack so far landed me in the emergency room with horrible pain, diarhea (with blood) and vomiting - I couldnt stop being sick. I had eaten brussels sprouts, plain tuna and some applesauce a couple hours before the attack started. I can't be sure, but I'm pretty sure the brussels sprouts were the culprit. It seems everyone's intestines are different. What may be bad for me, would not cause any problems with someone else. ------------------Martha


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Hi Rose,Brussel sprouts themselves are very heathy, but they can cause a problem depending on your symtoms. Brussel sprouts are a member of the cabage family, and as such they ferment in your intestines cause large amounts of gas. If your system is sensitive to gas presure, they will probably cause a problem. That being said, I don't think you should give them up based on one attack that is incoclusive at best. Furthermore, if you stop eating them and other similar foods when you don't need to, you body will slowly start to produce less amounts of the digestive enzyme that break down the complex carbs that ferment...and subsenquently you will have to give them up for good or suffer the consequences. I suggest eat them a couple more times to see then reaction. As for the Martha's reply above...blood in stool is NOT a symptom of IBS and a doctor should be consulted immediately. If that docter simply says you have IBS, find another one who will do the proper diognostic test. If you have had the test before, nad it showed nothing doesn't mean there is nothing now. Better to be on the safe side. Take care you two!Dave


----------

